# Some old codebooks I've collected



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Just some random old codebooks (not NEC!) that I've collected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 very cool i have a lot of these from the poco ,wish i would have kept them from years back


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Most Cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

I remember hearing that those old code books were about 6 pages or so, is that true?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

elecpatsfan said:


> I remember hearing that those old code books were about 6 pages or so, is that true?



The 'original 1897' Code, which evolved into the NEC, is 54 pages.








​


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> The 'original 1897' Code, which evolved into the NEC, is 54 pages.
> 
> That can't be the original, because it's superseding all previous rules.
> 
> Who is the major contributers to that one?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> That can't be the original, because it's superseding all previous rules.
> 
> Who is the major contributers to that one?


The National Board of Fire Underwriters; American Institute of Mining Engineers; Underwriters’ National Electric Association; American Institute of Architects; American Society of Mechanical Engineers; American Society of Naval Architects and Marine Engineers; Western Union Telegraph Company; American Bell Telephone Company; American Street Railway Association; American Institute of Electrical Engineers; Bureau of Electricity, Pittsburgh; Factory Mutual Fire Insurance Companies; American Society of Civil Engineers; National Master Builders Association; National Association Fire Engineers; Postal Telegraph Company; New England Insurance Exchange; National Electric Light Association, etc.

The 1897 is the first comprehensive collection of rules that attempted to tie all the various codes into one. The first attempt at a 'national' code was in 1892. It wasn't until 1896 that everyone finally got down to brass tacks and started what would become our beloved National Electrical Code.

Some of the language in the 1897 dates back to 1881.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

What'a one of the rules in that book?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> What'a one of the rules in that book?


Are you drunk?

Still nursing your yankee wounds?

:whistling2:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> The National Board of Fire Underwriters; American Institute of Mining Engineers; Underwriters’ National Electric Association; American Institute of Architects; American Society of Mechanical Engineers; American Society of Naval Architects and Marine Engineers; Western Union Telegraph Company; American Bell Telephone Company; American Street Railway Association; American Institute of Electrical Engineers; Bureau of Electricity, Pittsburgh; Factory Mutual Fire Insurance Companies; American Society of Civil Engineers; National Master Builders Association; National Association Fire Engineers; Postal Telegraph Company; New England Insurance Exchange; National Electric Light Association, etc.
> 
> The 1897 is the first comprehensive collection of rules that attempted to tie all the various codes into one. The first attempt at a 'national' code was in 1892. It wasn't until 1896 that everyone finally got down to brass tacks and started what would become our beloved National Electrical Code.
> 
> Some of the language in the 1897 dates back to 1881.


They probably drafted it during the construction of the "white city" in Chicago 1893. Where the show down between Team Edison and Team Tesla/ Westinghouse duked it out with each other.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have seen the chicago ones at garage sales, resale shops, and even in the garbage...


----------



## open short (Oct 12, 2010)

*calif go 95 1969*

go 95 book.1969 deition.calif puc was actually under the control of the railroad til 1946 when it became the PUC.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> They probably drafted it during the construction of the "white city" in Chicago 1893. Where the show down between Team Edison and Team Tesla/ Westinghouse duked it out with each other.


Electricity as a Fire Hazard. W. J. Jenks.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

good reading!


----------

